# pas de ~/.profil à l'instalation de macport !?!



## Matsaya (10 Avril 2008)

J'ai voulu installer macport sur mon macBook pro...

Après avoir sommairement lu les instructions sur internet, je télécharge le paquet e lance l'installation : j'ai mac os X.5.2 et donc X.11 et j'ai précédemment procédé à l'installation de base des outils dévelopeurs d'apple via le cd d'instlation de léopard. 

Une fois l'instalation terminée je tente de lancer la mise à jour de macport via le terminal de macos, mais celui-ci me dis que la commande port n'existe pas.
En fouillant sur internet, je me rend compte que je n'ai pas installer "X11SDK", je procède donc à l'installation et réessaye, ça ne marche pas.

Je vois alors sur internet qu'il me faut procéder à des changements dans ~/.profil. Le problème est que lorsque je tape "ls -a" il n'y a pas de fichier .profil (mais par contre un .macport).
J'ai essayé de réinstaller macport, mais ça ne marche toujours pas


En espérant que vous pourrez m'aider, merci d'avance


----------



## tatouille (11 Avril 2008)

Matsaya a dit:


> J'ai voulu installer macport sur mon macBook pro...
> 
> Après avoir sommairement lu les instructions sur internet, je télécharge le paquet e lance l'installation : j'ai mac os X.5.2 et donc X.11 et j'ai précédemment procédé à l'installation de base des outils dévelopeurs d'apple via le cd d'instlation de léopard.
> 
> ...



touch ~/.profile

un exemple pas un copier coller...


```
# .profile

export LC_ALL=C
export CLICOLOR=1
export PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin:/opt/local/bin:/usr/opt/bin:/usr/opt/gdc/bin:/usr/opt/mysql/bin:/usr/local/i386-newos/bin
export MANPATH=$MANPATH:/usr/opt/share/man:/usr/opt/gdc/share/man:/usr/opt/mysql/man

ON_MACPORTS=1

if [ $ON_MACPORTS -eq 0 ] ; then
    export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib:/opt/local/lib:/opt/lib:/usr/opt/lib:/usr/local/lib
    export DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
    export BUILDDIR=/tmp/build
fi

...
```


----------

